# Flex Seal Tape



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone used the Flex Tape by Flex Seal? Just wondering how it would work as a chute liner. 
https://www.flexsealproducts.com/product/flex-tape/


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Why would you put Flex Tape in a chute?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

oneacer said:


> Why would you put Flex Tape in a chute?


Protect paint and decrease friction, (if outside surface of tape is slippery).

I've never used it, so if it's going to increase friction then thumbs down.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea. I use rubber window flashing tape, and it keeps the chips off the paint, and I can spray it with Armor All, and it is very slippery.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Might just try something like that....


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

HMM Ocean state Job Lot has that tape (A discount store in these parts) May pick some up next time I am there.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I used the white FlexSeal tape to repair (from the back side) cracks in the shower stall in my cottage. The stuff is incredibly sticky, and the finished side is quite smooth and slippery. With careful application, peeling the backing as you go, I bet it would work well on the back side of the chute.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

"Tile tape" is what they used to seal drainage pipes underground. It is supposed to stick even in water. It is quite flexible and smooth backside. If I was you, I would just wax it with car wax and see how how that does first.

I just waxed my snowblower this afternoon. The plastic chute on my Toro works great, but the plastic chute on my MTD has a lot of marks, and rock chips in it. MTD must have used a softer plastic.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess I'm unique, as all these years, I never had an issue with any of my chutes, but they are all metal, with the exception of a Craftsman that I am just wrapping up, as it has a plastic chute, but I do not expect any issues with it.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Being on a cul-de-sac is nice and quiet, but in the winter I end up with having to clear EOD about 3 times the amount of a normal 2 car drive. My drive is the easy part, it's the road EOD that causes all the wear and tear.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

oneacer said:


> I guess I'm unique, as all these years, I never had an issue with any of my chutes, but they are all metal, with the exception of a Craftsman that I am just wrapping up, as it has a plastic chute, but I do not expect any issues with it.


I agree the metal chutes don’t have a lot of issues but I was more wanting to protect the metal as most older ones seem to get rusted pretty good from the paint scratching off, was hoping the tape would help


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@*Dauntae*,


I would think any type of tape would be shredded with the icy snow, etc,... leaving you with one **** of a sticky mess to contend with ... ??? ouch .. ^^%$%#[email protected]


If your concerned about the paint being scratched of, I would sand it down and repaint it prior to every winter.


Personally , I never felt the need to do it on the inside of my chutes.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

oneacer said:


> @*Dauntae*,
> 
> 
> I would think any type of tape would be shredded with the icy snow, etc,... leaving you with one **** of a sticky mess to contend with ... ??? ouch .. ^^%$%#[email protected]
> ...


No sticky mess ever with Flex Tape! Phil Swift and the Flex Seal family of products would come to the rescue with Flex Tape Adhesive Remover!! Look at all the super cool Flex Seal products available....https://www.flexsealproducts.com/shop/ 

Just look at all the snowblower products. THere's Winter Wax Coating, Maximum Traction, (for tires), Maximum Traction Glow! WOW and Slick Fix Super Dry Lubricant. Forget Fluid Film and hurry to the Flex Seal website today! This has been a non-celebrity presentation for Flex Seal.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

If you are concerned about the effectiveness of Flex tape, (and since no one here has tried it) I would suggest applying a peel coat first to your chute. Something like this:https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/peel-coat/peel-coat
If the Flex Tape, or whatever you want to use is no longer desired simply remove the peel coat and your chute is back to normal.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Zavie said:


> oneacer said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you put Flex Tape in a chute?
> ...


This stuff works well. Just sprayed the entire bucket and chute with it today. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PWZ0XNM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_on9ODbCJSXMRB


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I used to spray Pam on my chute. this year going to try Fluid Film. Not sure how fast it will wash off. Don't have too many issues unless It is very wet/slushy snow. i only have metal chutes.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I used to spray Pam on my chute.


 Interesting. 
Original, butter, olive oil, avocado or coconut?


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

You can google a YouTube video for 'best duct tape' and get several video hits. one YouTuber called "Project Farm" has made two or three videos where he prosecutes a dozen different tape brands.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

My thought keeps going to Yamaha with that nice liner they put in and helps it launch snow to the next county LOL Not a need but a desire so wondering if the flex take would help the launch.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> My thought keeps going to Yamaha with that nice liner they put in and helps it launch snow to the next county LOL Not a need but a desire so wondering if the flex take would help the launch.


Flex tape and an impeller kit would launch the snow 60-70 feet!


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

I lined my chute with 10 mil UHMW tape last fall that I got from Amazon. Since I have a gravel driveway, my intent was to protect the chute from the inevitable nicks and scratches from stones. The tape held up well with only a few small cuts and seemed to protect the chute. The roll I bought was enough to do my chute twice, so when the tape is marked up enough, I'll remove the old tape and re-apply. It may just be my imagination, but I think the 28SHO blows snow a bit farther with the tape as well.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Perhaps something like this?

Polycarbonate Plastic Sheet 12" X 18" X 0.0625" (1/16") for VEX Robotics Teams, Hobby, DIY, Industrial. Shatterproof, Easy to Cut, Bend, Mold. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MQTDF4R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_cBNQDbRKERZNG


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

enigma-2 said:


> Perhaps something like this?
> 
> Polycarbonate Plastic Sheet 12" X 18" X 0.0625" (1/16") for VEX Robotics Teams, Hobby, DIY, Industrial. Shatterproof, Easy to Cut, Bend, Mold. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MQTDF4R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_cBNQDbRKERZNG


Pretty cheap price, ordered a sheet to see if it’s usable, fun to try for $9


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

never used the tape but have used the flex seal that comes in a small paint can that you apply with a brush on gutter pipes. dries shiny and slippery and to me seems easier to paint a chute than to cut pieces of tape


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

brickcity said:


> never used the tape but have used the flex seal that comes in a small paint can that you apply with a brush on gutter pipes. dries shiny and slippery and to me seems easier to paint a chute than to cut pieces of tape


Costco just had a sale on a 2 pack of flex seal spray for 10 bucks so gonna try this on one of my blowers.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Costco just had a sale on a 2 pack of flex seal spray for 10 bucks so gonna try this on one of my blowers.


make sure you don't get any on moving parts of the chute. it dries like vulcanized rubber


----------

